# solana systems



## jvincent (Feb 2, 2009)

does any one have experience with the solana reef system with the HQI pendant? It looks like a good setup, maybe a little pricey. I want a closed tank, not sure if you can keep the glass lid on if you use the HQI pendant lights- will it get too hot if the lid is on?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have heard many reviews. It tends to look nice, but is WAY overpriced and somewhat cheap. The glass is not the strongest (again, from what I hear). The Disco-Ball (light) is all right, but it gives you no options for actinic bulbs or moonlights if you want them.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

not sure about the light but welcome to the forum and glass lids tend to build up salt creep and block out light as well as reduce gas exchange in your water.


----------



## jvincent (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I have done a lot of reading and searching- and I think I am going to go with the Biocube 29 with the 150 HQI upgrade. I looked on nanocustoms.com. That seems to be a good place to start... any advice? I keep reading and thinking then reading some more- I need to just start already. I am a perfectionist, so I want to do it right the first time.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

awesome, that is just awesome. 
perfectionist or not that is the way to do things. read, and read and read some more. seeing that you do not have the tank yet, your in a good state to really figure out which one you want, fits your budget and fits the need of your livestock. so my question is, have you looked at live stock and have a wish list? this will help determine a tank good for you. im not saying the biocube is or isnt a good choice, just saying that its best to figure these things out or atleast consider them before you move foward. seing the way your doing things, this should be a very nice tank. :wink: 
slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## jvincent (Feb 2, 2009)

The way I've gone about it is to look at the corals, clams, fish etc.. that I really like and then put them into two categories. One category is what should work in a small starter tank, i.e. the biocube/ the second category would be those things I like, but need more space or more sophisticated lighting. My ultimate goal would be to have a 100 to 150 gallon tank for my ultimate wish list of stock. I was wanting to start out with a smaller tank that was fairly well set up in order to make sure this was a commitmant I wanted to make. My husband and I may be moving in a couple of yrs, and I didn't want to start the big tank until we were 'settled'.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would order the tank from Drs. Foster and Smith. If anything at all comes broken, they will replace it, no questions asked. I don't know if NanoCustoms does that.


----------

